# Kids Catfish tournament Memorial Day



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

Jackson Guard will be having their kids catfish tourney at Prisoner Pond on Memorial day weekend. You have to call Jackson Guard to register. Registration will open Wednesday 5/11/2011. We have been every year for the past 5 or so years. This pond is only open to the public on Memorial day each year. There are some BIG fish in that pond. The kids get to keep 5 fish. Our 5 last year was over 30 pounds.....


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

is this at camp 5? my buddy says he has fished there and caught a few good cats from there..


----------



## DAGB (Dec 1, 2008)

Cat Hunter, not familiar with where he's talking about but it's not Camp 5.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Where is prisoner pond? Is it on Eglin?


----------



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry guys, I just saw this......It is at the Ranger Camp base, way,way out there on Eglin. It is like 30 miles north west of Ft Walton. This is it here.... http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...884,-86.725487&spn=0.001129,0.002401&t=h&z=19


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

No prob how did everything go?


----------

